# search error



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

it's broke....


```
General Error

Could not obtain matched posts list

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1194 Table 'm' is marked as crashed and should be repaired

SELECT m.post_id FROM phpbb_search_wordlist w, phpbb_search_wordmatch m WHERE w.word_text LIKE 'wii' AND m.word_id = w.word_id AND w.word_common <> 1

Line : 340
File : search.php
```


----------

